# Predator and Prey



## Bend The Light (Sep 3, 2010)

Took a walk this morning on the way to work...walking through the woods and bracken and spotted this guy racing around his web killing all the flies that landed there...
...taken with 135mm M42 Manual lens on 50mm of macro tubes, flash on bracket camera left, diffused with toilet roll.


----------



## Stormchase (Sep 3, 2010)

Maybe Im wierd but I like things eating things lol. Great shots, a little more DoF would be nice in the second one. :thumbup:


----------



## Bend The Light (Sep 3, 2010)

Stormchase said:


> Maybe Im wierd but I like things eating things lol. Great shots, a little more DoF would be nice in the second one. :thumbup:


 
Thanks

I think I had f11 on the second (which I shot first) and f16 on the first (which I shot second)...remember thinking that it needed more, but it wasn't quite light so wasn't sure...

I really like the first, too...


----------



## photographyguy1218 (Feb 16, 2011)

Intense!!! great shots!


----------



## Bend The Light (Feb 17, 2011)

photographyguy1218 said:


> Intense!!! great shots!




Thanks.


----------

